
$249 Gets You a 400MP Scanning Camera for Macro Photography and Panorama Images - cheapgeek
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1490222859/ladybug-a-3d-scanning-microscope-for-small-and-huge-things
======
greatgib
Very great and simple idea. In my opinion it is an innovation that deserve
interest in the range of the one for the Reprap, just at a smaller scale.

I think that the Blu-ray hack was a nice way to 'prototype' but that it would
be more efficient to focus on 3d printer parts to have a mvp.

Anyway let's hope that the Kickstarter will be a success!

~~~
rasz
So innovative you can buy it off the shelf, from China, $90 free shipping, for
the last ~3 years, including engraving laser. Idea is even older
[http://davidegironi.blogspot.com/2014/07/38mm-x-38mm-
laser-e...](http://davidegironi.blogspot.com/2014/07/38mm-x-38mm-laser-
engraver-build-using.html)

~~~
ahronwayne
I have actually considered doing it by modifying one of the planar XY types,
but if you're going to get the limited range of the blu-ray, might as well use
one of those ones I already have. I ran into hundreds a while ago, funny story
about that.

------
jmpman
I’d be interested in the software and an attachment to my 3D printer, but
don’t have the space for such a rarely used item.

~~~
ahronwayne
The LadyBug Classic is 6x6x6 inches, assuming I don't get a lot of orders...
in which case you'll be basically getting another 3D printer...

I did make a $1 pledge that gets you the software by itself, but the truth is
it's all available for free anyway! Cheers!

------
agustif
I usually hate or ignore crowdfunding/kickstarter projects.

But this. looks awesome, best of lucks!

~~~
ahronwayne
Thank you! I appreciate it. Spread the word!

